# False Cockatiel eggs



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

*Offering False Cockatiel Eggs*

Are you looking for fake cockatiel eggs while incubating fertile ones? How about for your single female who constantly lays? 

I make my own cockatiel dummy eggs. Non toxic and WHITE. They are not hollow plastic eggs and are modeled after my own cockatiel's eggs. If you are interested in buying a set of 6 for $6.00 (this includes shipping, in the United states only) please contact me through the website below. 

I currently have a pair on 3 of these false eggs. They have a problem with breeding and have laid 3 clutches of fertile eggs and not one egg developed I am incubating the fertile ones at the moment 

The first pic is of the parents protecting their real eggs
The second pic is of the parents protecting their fake eggs
The third pic is of the actual fertile eggs being incubated

thanks for the consideration!


----------

